# Who is it on this forum that sells small engine plans?



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 11, 2008)

I found it. It was wlindiii. http://www.workbench-miniatures.com/


----------



## bretk (Jul 11, 2008)

Brian,

 I have purchased a couple of sets of his plans and they are first rate. My beam engine was loosely based on one of his plans. I would highly reccomend them as they come with lots of machining tips and setup ideas too.

-Bret


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 12, 2008)

I like the test bench plans he has.

Eric


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have been a member here since Jan '08 though not a prolific poster by any means. My website as well as the plans are more a labor of love than anything. To date, it certainly isn't a profitable endeavor and was started as much to learn AutoCad and web design procedures as anything. The fact that it was centered around my interest in small steam/air engines and that it has allowed me to share that interest with others only makes it all the better. It has not been and is not my intent to use this forum as an advertising medium and I trust that the moderators will not see this post in that context. The fact that some of you have built some of these designs or even visited the website is an inspiration to continue, when work doesn't get in the way that is!! I am always happy to answer any questions someone may have via the website or through PM's here, as I monitor both daily. Again, thanks for the kind words, and by the way...Bret...I loved what you did with the rotary beam design. :bow: With your permission I would like to add one of your pictures of it to the website gallery.

Bill


----------



## bretk (Jul 12, 2008)

Bill,

 I would be Honored ! 

-Bret


----------



## rake60 (Jul 12, 2008)

wlindiii  said:
			
		

> It has not been and is not my intent to use this forum as an advertising medium and I trust that the moderators will not see this post in that context.
> 
> Bill



I can see nothing wrong will mentioning the plans of your original designs here.
We do not allow individuals or manufactures to advertise here, but we *DO* allow
members to suggest vendors and services.

For anyone who's never seen Bill's site *Workbench Miniatures*
you need to give it a look! His designs and plans are easy to follow 
and available at reasonable prices.

Keep up the good work Bill!

Rick


----------



## Johan Maritz (May 30, 2022)

Is this site  of Bill stil working, i can't seem to get it.
Bill's site *Workbench Miniatures*


----------



## Stefan-K (May 31, 2022)

Johan
The last post is over 14 years ago. So you can expect that the promoted Website has deceased a long time ago.


----------



## Johan Maritz (May 31, 2022)

Thanks.


----------



## Circlip (May 31, 2022)

You may like to have a look on the 'Outerzone' site. Lots of the 'Motor boys'designs on there and are FREE.

  Regards  Ian.


----------



## Steamchick (May 31, 2022)

Brian Rupnow has sold some of his plans.
K2


----------



## Bob44 (May 31, 2022)

Jerry Howell website has good plans for a number of gas engine designs as well as sterling engines. All for sale.


----------

